# vocal music of the balkan i find one heck of a cd



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I felt in love whit the cd called *Dalmatica- chants of the adriatic dialogos and kantaduri*, my dad heard it and like it and said it sounded like Corsican chants, perhaps i never heard corsicans chants.

The cd is two menbers, once again whit a hudge sound and range, let's call it dynamic, maybe for a newbie to classical music this music sound monotoneous but to experience ears this is anything but
simple, the chromatism show here ,look simple yet are complex vocal paterns.

What are the things that make this released so awesome you can't go wrong...

1- some Church guy who is also a musicologist order this for me has a suprise and the man know his classic.

2- it's on outhere record division arcana(there early releases series) the cd look colorfull , the recording or top notch the musicians and ensemble are rad.

3- it's croatian music from dalmatia, it kinda ancient and exotic for north-americain ears at least

4- it's passionated and captivating

5- it's perhaps one of the pretty vocal music i heard so far andd im not kidding

To be frankly honnest at first i did find the cd long, it bored me but i was not in the right mood
sutch like lithurgic croatian music need, peace of mind , calm,, harmony in other word take it easy
empty your mindd and meditate to the sounds of this work.

This is just croatia but what about serbia or other balkanic countries hmm? are there anything interresting comme from this part of the world in the vocal music departement.


----------

